# I want my Cloudster.com...



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

*Cloudster.com*

This is a bit off topic here, but is anyone familiar with Cloudster.com? It's a really cool site but it's been a long time sence I've been there but I can't get it to come up. Google gave me www.cloudster.com but ever time I try I keep getting something odd-ball.

Does anyone know if it's still around. It had some really cool stuff on it!

Thanks,

Hal9001-


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/Sets&VehiclesIndex.htm is the address I've always used.

Just tried it now and got "Safari can’t open the page “http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/Sets&VehiclesIndex.htm” because Safari can’t find the server “www.cloudster.com”."

Hmm. It's X15-A2's site - hopefully he'll be around to say what's happened?


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply Jim. But for some reason I keep getting "Page not found". On both addresses. Frustrating, because it's a great site!! Ahhhhh...

Now go to bed, it's late.

Hal9001-


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

hal9001 said:


> Now go to bed, it's late.


Late? Not quite midnight yet


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hm. I was there only a week or two ago. Hope everything's okay with site and owner!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Hm. I was there only a week or two ago. Hope everything's okay with site and owner!


It's been a few weeks for me. I, too, hope everything is okey-dokey!


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks for the heads-up, I'll look into it when I get home tonight.

Phil


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I got scared reading this, but, I'm glad Phil will fix things. Too important to lose site!


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Phil for the record - I just tried (11:20am) using Firefox - no joy.

Gene


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

After reading this, I decided to renew my domain and hosting a bit early rather than letting it slip my mind.

Hope the site's back soon. It's an invaluable reference.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

It's Thursday, October 8, 8:00 P.M. Pacific Daylight Time and still no Cloudster. Wassup, Phil??


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

...AND I WANT IT NOW! Ahhhhhhh...

Seems some folks are having problems and other aren't. Wierd.

Life without Cloudster is like...well uh...uh...well it ain't good!

Sorry for the cry baby stuff Phil. It wan't a demand it was a PLEA!

Hal9001-


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I think one Cloudster thread is enough.


----------



## oggy4u (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, I just looked for cloudster this morning and thought I would ask if anyone had kept pictures of his USS Voyager.His painting of the greebles at the bow end of Voyager is fantastic.Apparently I was not alone with my concerns. I hope his site is up again soon.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Good news, fellow modelin' fans! Someone over at Starship Modeler posted that the Internet Archives site has Cloudster saved: http://web.archive.org/web/20080515223727/www.cloudster.com/VaultLobby.htm


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

The link also contains a nasty pop-up quiz ad that required me to kill off Firefox from the task manager.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

It does? I didn't get anything popping up. Guess my Popup Blocker is working?


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm also on Firefox and I didn't see any pop-ups when I located, explored and posted the link over on SSM

You sure your blocker is set correctly?


----------



## bragstone (Apr 14, 2007)

Griffworks said:


> Good news, fellow modelin' fans! Someone over at Starship Modeler posted that the Internet Archives site has Cloudster saved: http://web.archive.org/web/20080515223727/www.cloudster.com/VaultLobby.htm


I click this link then click on one of the doors and my Antivirus software went nuts seems there is a nasty TROJAN linked to this sight!!! if anyone click this link I think it's time for a scan.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Hmmmm I wonder if the archive can retrieve the idic page, hmmmmm.


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Forgot to mention that

Yes, the IDIC Page is accessible through the Archive as well


----------



## Frank2056 (Mar 23, 2007)

The Cloudster.com main page has some JavaScript code that will generate a popup (actually, a pop-under) for "PayPopupAds", which is a known distributor of malware, Ads and other internet annoyances. The same JavaScript generates a cookie that is good for a certain time, so you only see the popup every few visits - but the code is still there. Firefox with Ad-Block or No-Script will block it. The basic built-in popup blockers in most current browsers will probably block it as well.

The Internet Archive has done a fine job at storing a copy of the web site...including the malicious code. It appears to have been installed in April, 2006 (from the Archive.org history for Cloudster)

The JavaScript code is only on the main page, so it may have been put there via an exploit on the hosting server.

Frank


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

USS Atlantis said:


> Forgot to mention that
> 
> Yes, the IDIC Page is accessible through the Archive as well


so what's the web adress for the archives and how does one go about looking for an old web site?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Not to be a jerk, but it's pretty simple, really, and I'm surprised you didn't already suss it out yourself. Take the URL I posted previously: 

http://web.archive.org/web/20080515223727/www.cloudster.com/VaultLobby.htm

Then remove the part for the Cloudster site where you get what tends to be the main portion of pretty much every site. Do that and you get: 

http://web.archive.org/ - BTW, the site is called The Way Back Machine.

Again, not meaning to be a jerk. I guess it's just one of those things that I presume everyone knows to do becuase it's such a basic thing that I learned from those first months playing on the 'Net, more than 12 years ago now. 

HTH.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Griffworks said:


> Good news, fellow modelin' fans! Someone over at Starship Modeler posted that the Internet Archives site has Cloudster saved: http://web.archive.org/web/20080515223727/www.cloudster.com/VaultLobby.htm


Well that's great Griffworks, thanks so much. Now I can stop whinning about it! I think Rob will be happy too.

You'r right, it's too good a site to loose.

All well in model land now.

Hal9001-


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

From what I see, only about half the pages have actually been saved. Many of the thumbnails still aren't available as full size.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I want my, I want my, I want my Cloudster.....


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

starseeker said:


> From what I see, only about half the pages have actually been saved. Many of the thumbnails still aren't available as full size.


Sometimes you have to search around - different save dates saved different info

Poke around enough of the different dates on THIS page, and you should find everything


----------



## psytce (Jan 17, 2007)

irishtrek said:


> Hmmmm I wonder if the archive can retrieve the idic page, hmmmmm.


Here you go ....
http://web.archive.org/web/20011030115128/members.aol.com/IDICPage/main.html


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

I only hope this is a prelude to an updated Cloudster.

So much has happened since IDIC and Cloudster last updated.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Ah yes, thank you!!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> Not to be a jerk, but it's pretty simple, really, and I'm surprised you didn't already suss it out yourself. Take the URL I posted previously:
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20080515223727/www.cloudster.com/VaultLobby.htm
> 
> ...


Those are definitely archived pages because they're not the latest unless something's been changed. Those pages aren't showing my drawings of the Class F shuttlecraft exteriors that I gave to Phil for posting quite some time ago.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Some of the shuttle thumbnails are missing and about 1/3 of the shuttle thumbnails that are there open to an error message page. I suspect that's the case with the whole of Cloudster's site. 
The best I've ever done with the Way Back Machine is find about half of an archived site actually usable. But still, that's better than nothing!
But this is HobbyTalk! If anyone really needs anything, all they have to do is post a request here and I'm sure between half a dozen of us we can supply all the images that they would need for a particular subject. 
And there was the offer of a free CD from someone's archives that looked very promising. Hmmm, still haven't followed up on that, have I...


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Sounds like Cloudster's prognosis is good, at least. The loss of Jup2.com is terrible for us hardcore Jupiter 2 fanatics.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Cloudster is back!

Just a heads-up.

Phil


----------

